# Clogged Outdoor Drain



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

management said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just moved in to my new house and have many small projects that I don't know where to start.
> 
> ...


I guess i would find out where the end is and work from their back. You may need to see if you can how long from the intake and where the end is and get a snake rent one and snake it from the end to the intake. that is my take on this.


----------



## management (May 29, 2011)

del schisler said:


> I guess i would find out where the end is and work from their back. You may need to see if you can how long from the intake and where the end is and get a snake rent one and snake it from the end to the intake. that is my take on this.


Thank you for the input. I think the drain just goes into the sewage system but will double check. Even if I was at the end I would have the same problem with the snake not being able to rip it up and get it out. The bigger snakes can bend around corners.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

The drain might not go anywhere, it might just be a grate covering a hole. Getting the packed debris out of there would be the first thing I'd do. The snake you're using night be too small to get through all that packed dirt.
They sell fittings for your hose that produce a concentrated flow of water. Flush the inside with that while vacuuming up the water to keep the area from flooding. Keep feeding the hose in the drain for a few feet to clear the debris and then try the snake again.
If that snake won't work, they sell snakes that you can attach to a drill for a small price. You should be able to clear the blockage with that.
If there's no pipe under the grate, you're on to plan "B".


----------



## MBatson (Jan 1, 2011)

> Hi,
> 
> I just moved in to my new house and have many small projects that I don't know where to start.
> 
> ...


I would suggest having your drains scoped since you just bought the house. This should run you between 85 and 125 dollars. This will tell you if there are any issues with your drains in the house.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

MBatson said:


> I would suggest having your drains scoped since you just bought the house. This should run you between 85 and 125 dollars. This will tell you if there are any issues with your drains in the house.


How do you have the drains scoped if they're clogged with dirt?


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

management said:


> Thank you for the input. I think the drain just goes into the sewage system but will double check. Even if I was at the end I would have the same problem with the snake not being able to rip it up and get it out. The bigger snakes can bend around corners.


The snake i was talking about is for the stool only it is 4 feet and is big so as to go over the bend in the stool. That is incase their is a toy in their ??? Now the other bigger snake will cut root's so it will do the job. Get a pro or rent it your self it will do the job back to the inlet of the tolit if need be. Their is a clean out or should be . It will have a 4" cap on it . That is where you put the snake in and go eather way . Now to see if their is a plug run water in their and if it goes down and not back up than i would belive it to be the other way ??? good luck


----------

